# When do puppy feet stop growing....



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Or is this the size they will have as an adult? I honestly never paid attention before, but Fritz has huge feet.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't worry, his body will catch up to his feet. That is part of the fun watching them grow up.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

I swear my puppies feet were this size at 8 weeks. He looked so awkward


----------



## Unforgiving (Jul 27, 2014)

Generally, in my experience with dogs, the feet grow first. Puppies have big feet and the rest will catch up.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Good to know... At least if his feet stop growing, I won't have to rename him Big Feet/Foot! I sure would hate to see him tripping over them all the time.


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

At 4-5 months my pup's front paws were huge, he would literally run in the park and they'd get tangled and he would fall flat on his face. Now at 10.5 months he's growing into them and is really fast, I watcheg him run and he is so long and lean his strides are tremendous.


----------



## YORCHI (Feb 24, 2014)

Mine jumped up on to my shirt yesterday to say hello and left a nice sized paw print. It was almost as big as my daughter's hand lol.

I can't wait to see how big she'll get. We're already amazed at her growth, and it's hard to remember when she was just a baby ball of fur that only wanted to lick my face and lie down wherever I was. Now she has no problem standing up by the kitchen counter and eating whatever we leave to close to the edge. I've lost a sandwich or two that way haha


----------

